# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvases de agua contra el cambio climático

## Embalses

12.11.08 -  J. S.| VALENCIA



Canalización del Tajo-Segura, al sur de la provincia de Alicante.  




 El conseller de Medio Ambiente, José Ramón García Antón, se refirió durante su intervención de ayer a la relación entre el cambio climático y el problema del agua en la Comunitat.

Para el conseller, el agua afecta al medio ambiente, por lo que consideró "fundamental" combinar los trasvases "sostenibles", si "no quitan derechos a la zona por donde pasa el río y son medioambientalmente posibles", con la desalinización. Aunque precisió que no es la "panacea" y que puede solucionar problemas determinados en zonas puntuales -como en la costa-, "pero no a largo plazo". 

En este sentido, explicó que el coste del agua "es elevado" debido al aumento del precio de la energía; de hecho, indicó que el próximo año los agricultores de Alicante pagarán un euro el metro cúbico.

Según García Antón, en la Comunitat existe "cierta" pérdida de estabilidad en cuanto al agua que "puede verse afectado por el cambio climático", por lo que instó a "continuar trabajando en la solución de este tema" y a "tener varias posibilidades de solución abastecimiento". El conseller apostó por "poner la atención" en ser "muy eficientes en la utilización del recurso en la Comunitat, con el ahorro, modernización de regadíos y la reutilización".

El Consell, recalcó García Antón, ya ha empezado a poner medidas de lucha contra los efectos del cambio climático. Resaltó la puesta en marcha del Plan Eólico Valenciano que, con más de 2.000 megavatios de potencia instalada, podrá abastecer hasta el 80% de la energía del sector doméstico de la Comunitat y evitará una emisión de más de tres millones de toneladas de CO2. 

Reiteró la reivindicación del corredor mediterráneo, ya que suprimiría la circulación de 500.000 camiones y dos millones de vehículos al año y supondría una reducción del 20% de las emisiones. 

Resaltó la apuesta por el transporte público, con el que, según matizó, "por cada persona que hace uso de este medio de movilidad se evita una emisión de dos toneladas al año".

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20081112.html

----------

